# NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns



## Laker Freak

(7) Los Angeles Lakers (45-37) (2) Phoenix Suns (54-28)


​ ​ <table class="gScGTable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">*Apr*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="80">*Local TV*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sun 23</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> -- </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Wed 26</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> -- </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Fri 28</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> @ Lakers </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> -- </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ESPN</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Sun 30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> -- </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">* May*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time**</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="80">*Local TV*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Tue 2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix if necessary </td>  <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> -- </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">--</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Thu 4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> -- </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">--</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sat 6</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Lakers if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> -- </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">--</td></tr></tbody></table>






Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Nash </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Bell </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *10.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *11.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.439*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.442*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.429*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Barbosa </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jones </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.House </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Grant </td><td align="center" valign="top">P.Burke </td><td align="center" valign="top">N.Tskitishvili </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.9* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.1*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C.Mihm </td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A.McKie </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jackson </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 





Lakers vs the Suns in 2005-2006

 L 112 - 122 
 L 93 - 106
 L 96 - 107 
 W 109 - 89 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Bryant</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.5</td><td class="sortcell">42.5</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>5.5</td><td>3.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Odom</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>42.0</td><td class="sortcell">17.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>10.5</td><td>12.5</td><td>6.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.75</td><td>3.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Parker</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>36.5</td><td class="sortcell">14.8</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.75</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>C. Mihm</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">6.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>D. George</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.3</td><td>1.5</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Brown</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>18.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.0</td><td>1.3</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.8</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Walton</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>22.3</td><td class="sortcell">4.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>4.3</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>1.33</td><td>0.33</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Cook</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>11.5</td><td class="sortcell">3.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>0.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Vujacic</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>19.8</td><td class="sortcell">2.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.3</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jackson (27 PHO)</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.5</td><td class="sortcell">1.5</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. McKie</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.0</td><td class="sortcell">1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. Bynum</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>1.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Turiaf</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.5</td><td>9.0</td><td>36.0</td><td>45.0</td><td>20.0</td><td>7.75</td><td>2.75</td><td>11.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">96.9</td><td>10.9</td><td>29.3</td><td>40.1</td><td>21.1</td><td>6.54</td><td>4.32</td><td>13.4</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Marion</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.8</td><td class="sortcell">23.3</td><td>2.8</td><td>9.3</td><td>12.0</td><td>0.8 </td><td>2.00</td><td>2.25</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Nash</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>35.0</td><td class="sortcell">18.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>5.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>12.3 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>4.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Bell</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>39.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.7</td><td>2.7 </td><td>0.67</td><td>0.67</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Barbosa</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>31.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.8</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.3 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>E. House</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>17.5</td><td class="sortcell">11.3</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jones</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.8</td><td class="sortcell">10.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>N. Tskitishvili (5 MIN)</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16.0</td><td class="sortcell">9.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Diaw</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>33.3</td><td class="sortcell">8.5</td><td>2.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>7.5</td><td>6.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.50</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>T. Thomas (3 CHI)</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">4.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Grant</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12.0</td><td class="sortcell">3.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>P. Burke</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">106.0</td><td>8.3</td><td>33.3</td><td>41.5</td><td>25.5</td><td>5.50</td><td>3.75</td><td>10.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.8</td><td>12.5</td><td>33.4</td><td>45.9</td><td>18.9</td><td>7.21</td><td>3.44</td><td>14.3</td></tr></tbody></table>



​


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 Los Angeles Lakers vs Phoenix Suns*

Playoffs baby.. woooooooo!!!

Let's go Smush, Kobe, LO, Kwame, Luke, Cook, Mihm, Devean, Sasha, and whoever else is gonna be on the roster!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unique

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

Anyone have an update on Luke?


----------



## Cap

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

Lakers in 6. Kobe averages 40 ppg.


----------



## Unique

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

Isnt Jimmy Jack in the playoff roster?


----------



## Shady*

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

Jackson and Smush going up against their former team as is Brian Grant.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*



Lakermike05 said:


> Isnt Jimmy Jack in the playoff roster?


Only guys that won't be will be Von Wafer and Devin Green.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*



EHL said:


> Lakers in 6. Kobe averages 40 ppg.



=)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*



EHL said:


> Lakers in 6. Kobe averages 40 ppg.


 I will go along with this prediction.


----------



## Cap

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

^ Homer pick, yeah. But still.


----------



## Kaas

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

Damn, what happened to them making the playoffs last as long as possible? Normally, I'd be glad to see games with so little time in between them, but even if this goes 7 games, I will still be studying for/taking finals. I was hoping to watch some Laker games after I got back home. They better make it to the 2nd round now.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

The Lakers win and Kobe dominates Bell and the Suns. I have the Lakers moving on to the second round after six games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

man i hope the Lakers run the SUn out the ****ing building !!!!


and hope they use their 3 BOMBING against them somehow


GO LAKERS!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

Lakers in 5. Backdoor sweep!! You heard it here 1st! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

Have I entered the mental hospital and not know about it?

j/k =)

I hope you guys don't get to optimistic.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*



SunsFan57 said:


> Have I entered the mental hospital and not know about it?
> 
> j/k =)
> 
> I hope you guys don't get to optimistic.


Well going a year without the playoffs and having Kobe on your team.. in the playoffs.. of course your gonna be excited.. I dont know if we win the series but I cant bet against Kobe right now..


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*

i think this serious hinges on kwame, more than kobe or lamar... if he gets 15 points and 10 boards the lakers are in good shape... otherwise no way in hell


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*



Cris said:


> i think this serious hinges on kwame, more than kobe or lamar... if he gets 15 points and 10 boards the lakers are in good shape... otherwise no way in hell


Yea I believe so aswell.. Kobe will do his thing.. Lamar should be able to do his normal game.. It's a matter of can Kwame keep up his play.. He really is the X-Factor if this team wants to advance.. never thought I'd say that this year..


----------



## Unique

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*



Brian34Cook said:


> Yea I believe so aswell.. Kobe will do his thing.. Lamar should be able to do his normal game.. It's a matter of can Kwame keep up his play.. He really is the X-Factor if this team wants to advance.. never thought I'd say that this year..



Yea Kwame Is the key, And im glad Phil gave him decent minutes last night, He put up 19 and 8 which is great. I honestly think Kobe has finnaly done what Jordan TRIED to do to him. Lamar is also a good teacher to him (Hopefully some of you caught the lakers training camp on NBA tv). We're in good shape and I expect to win the series.


----------



## Shaolin

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

After a hard fought grinding nervewracking battle....Lakers in six. 

The key here is defense. *No easy baskets*. Smush needs to be on Nash like white on rice. And see if you can get Nash to play a little D himself. 

Lamar....HAS to step up. Kwame just has to not suck. 
......and let me take this opportunity to give Kwame some credit. Nobody will want to admit it yet but he's done tons better than anyones expected.


----------



## mqtydk

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Guys, I know we're all homers here, and I know the Lakers have been playing solid basketball down the stretch, but I think we're underestimating the Suns here.

But I do so hope that Odom and Kwame show up and we win this series. :banana:


----------



## The One

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

You guys are jinxing the team!!!! That said....._*LAKERS IN 4!!!! *_


----------



## DANNY

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Lakers in 2 

The Suns will forfeit whahahaha


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

man, they need to stop teh ****ing pick n roll thats another thing the ****ing Suns


do alllll ****ing game, just pick n roll...they Lakers better contain that ****


just play Nash one on one, cuz if you double he will just find the open man...
.

Smush better play some hard *** D :curse: :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1 (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix Suns*



SunsFan57 said:


> Have I entered the mental hospital and not know about it?
> 
> j/k =)
> 
> I hope you guys don't get to optimistic.



I'm not. I think Suns will more than likely pull out one. As long as it's a good fight, with effort and defense I wont care if the Lakers dont make it to the second round.

I wouldn't mind seeing lakers in six though. :biggrin:


----------



## neoxsupreme

I think the Odom-Diaw matchup will be fun to watch.


----------



## Mohamed_#8

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Lakers in 5 or 6.

Kobe averages 50 while Lamar flirts with a triple-double in each game.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Mohamed_#8 said:


> Lakers in 5 or 6.
> 
> *Kobe averages 50 while Lamar flirts with a triple-double in each game*.


That would be sweet....

And btw...welcome to BBB.net! :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

You guys are absolutely right about Kwame being the X-Factor. We all know that he generally is rendered useless when playing against perimeter oriented bigs, offensively and defensively. The Suns starting Brian Grant is a blessing. If Kwame starts of well, expect D'Antoni to make an adjustment. We need to steal a few games that Grant is in the lineup.


----------



## DaFranchise

Im actually hoping the Lakers make it to the 2nd rd. It would be absolute crazy in LA if we had the Lakers vs Clippers in the 2nd rd.


----------



## Ghiman

^ so say if both the Lakers & the Clippers make the 2 round would we call that a "Freeway Series"


----------



## Shady*

If we can get past the Suns I seriously think we have a good chance of making the WCF and if the Mavericks beat the Spurs then we could possibly win the west.

But thats IF we get past the Suns.


----------



## Cris

Ghiman said:


> ^ so say if both the Lakers & the Clippers make the 2 round would we call that a "Freeway Series"


 expect the fact that is no freeway that connects staples center, well to staples center


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Cris said:


> expect the fact that is no freeway that connects staples center, well to staples center


I guess we would call it a hallway series.


----------



## Mohamed_#8

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Shadyballa8D13 said:


> If we can get past the Suns I seriously think we have a good chance of making the WCF and if the Mavericks beat the Spurs then we could possibly win the west.
> 
> But thats IF we get past the Suns.


Great look-out!

That's exactly what I was thinking- let's hope Dallas gets hot against San Antonio and then cools down when they face us in the WCF.

Maybe Kobe can torch them again for 62 points without playing the 4th quarter hahahaah.


----------



## Shady*

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Lakers are 4-2 in the last two seasons against the Mavericks.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Laker Freak said:


> I guess we would call it a hallway series.


What about the locker room series? Does the visiting team have a different locker room? Hmmmmm...


----------



## The One

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

All right. Lets get serious. There is more of a chance that we get swept then us winning in seven. It takes serious discipline to beat a team like the Suns (which is why the Spurs are the only team to effectively beat them four times). 

1. The Lakers need to run the offense on every possession and make more than 3 passes per shot - in the post. That is hard to do especial if the other team is jacking up shots. It takes descipline, which this team still has not shown, to calm down and not play the Suns style so that the Suns have no choice but to work on defense.

2. Kobe cannot get competitive with who is guarding him. They are going to play Bryant man to man so it is up to Kobe to understand that is the Suns' plan. He needs to score only in the offense and not one on one because even if he makes shots, they are still quick shots and it won't make the Suns work - which then they will just run down the court and get a 3. Kobe has not proven to controll this impulsive urge.

3. Nash will be hell bent on starting pick and rolls and causing matchups. It's up to the Lakers to always assume the open man and rotate without thinking. The Lakers have not shown discipline to do that either.

so unless the Lakers can improve those habits in two days (which is impossible) expect an early exit for the Lakers. Yes the truth hurts


----------



## The Rebirth

sorry


----------



## Cris

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Ghiman said:


> What about the locker room series? Does the visiting team have a different locker room? Hmmmmm...


 Nah, there are 8 permenat locker rooms in staples...


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Gonna be a close one, but I gotta go with the Lakers.


----------



## Empra!15

*Re: In-Depth Analyst Preview*



The Rebirth said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * @ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where: Game 1 at Phoenix
> When: Sun., April 23 (3:30 p.m. ET, ABC)
> 
> Suns Starting Lineup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG: Nash SG: Bell SF: Thomas PF: Marion C: Diaw
> 
> 
> Lakers Starting Lineup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG: Parker SG: Bryant SF: Walton PF: Odom C: Brown
> 
> Analyst
> 
> It's a matchup of the NBA's highest-scoring team and the highest-scoring player. After a year away, Phil Jackson returned to the Lakers and with help from scoring champion Kobe Bryant, led the team back to the postseason. In Phoenix, Steve Nash and the Suns have won their second straight Pacific Division title, averaging 108 points per game, despite the absence of Amare Stoudemire for most of the season. The teams meet in the first round beginning Sunday at 3:30 p.m. ET on ABC.
> 
> Overview:
> 
> The beauty of a seven-game series is that it will change. Phil Jackson knows that Game 1 is much different than Game 2. That's the one thing that I love about the playoffs: it's a chess game. You've got two guys here that are pretty good coaches. Mike D'Antoni is no dummy. He's won on two continents. I don't know who's got the depth here. These two teams haven't really had a game where everybody has been ready to play. You've got to understand that if you've got a 10-point lead on L.A., Kobe Bryant can take that away from you. He can do one of those McGrady-on-San-Antonio deals. You don't even know how it happened.
> 
> What to expect from the Suns:
> 
> Obviously, they're going to run. The nights that they don't shoot the basketball, they're a very mediocre ballclub. Shawn Marion has to continue to score points. Phoenix can press. They haven't done it a lot, but when they have had to press and put heat on, they were very good at it. It would make L.A. change a lot of the things that they do. Smush Parker doesn't have experience, and if they forced Kobe to do extra work bringing the ball up, it would help them in the fourth quarter. I would definitely have that in my toolbox if I was coaching Phoenix in this series. The Lakers are so good in the halfcourt, that I would test their ability to play fullcourt.
> 
> What to expect from the Lakers:
> 
> Phil Jackson is a good teacher. The Lakers needed somebody that would really get their attention during the week, on the practice court. They've developed a nucleus. They've had a season where they've grown. They just didn't have immediate success. They really haven't tasted a lot of continuous success. They've been off an on, but he has kept them together. They're going to have to take the game inside and they have to set the pace. The triangle offense is versatile and they're going to have to use more of the low post options against Phoenix than they would against other opponents. The one thing about the triangle offense is that it gives you good balance. The spacing is good if you run it right and they're going to need that balance, because every time they miss, Phoenix is coming out of there. Defensive transition is really going to be important for them. If they can set the pace and the tempo, they're going to get really good shots against this team if they work it inside-out. Phil may post Odom down low. You're going inside before you look outside. I don't think Kobe is going to be the one to get it inside though. He's probably going to see double-coverage a lot. Smush Parker's going to have a lot of responsibility in running the offense. Kobe's going to probably have to be a bit of a decoy for a while. They can't afford to lose Kwame Brown to foul trouble. Their defense has to start with how they play Steve Nash. Phil's liable to let Steve Nash go. As far as his shooting, let him have anything that he gets from the outside. Just lay off of him enough that his penetration doesn't force you to leave other people open.
> 
> X-Factors:
> 
> The Lakers have got to have something out of Kwame Brown and he's got to stay foul-free. Chris Mihm coming back is important, but he didn't look too good Wednesday night. Brian Grant has probably got a bone to chew with the Lakers. He's been getting a lot of minutes as they have rested people. I'm sure that he's figuring that this is his last hurrah. How do you figure Eddie House? He's been shooting well. Scoring off the bench is important for them. If Raja Bell gets in foul trouble early, the Suns would really be hurting.
> 
> Prediction:
> 
> If L.A. can go in and take the home-court advantage away early, it could be a short story, but if Phoenix holds serve in that first ball game, it's probably going to be a seven-game series. Lakers in seven. They might have to do it the hard way.
> ​


You was up your jacking our posts at justbball.com straight up with out giving credit. Thats dead wrong. i am pretty sure u gon hear from us


Copyrighted Material – The posting of links to entire articles is appropriate, but posting articles from other sites and sources is in violation of our Board Guidelines as well as Copyright Laws. It is also illegal to post more than 50% of a pay site's article (i.e., ESPN Insider). Please use your best determination since you have agreed prior to our Board Guidelines you will be legally responsible for your own posts on this system. Crediting of the source is also always a must


----------



## The Rebirth

*Re: In-Depth Analyst Preview*

i didnt make the analyst. empra did. and im sorry for copying from JBB, i just wanted this board to have more analyst. empra did it and big props to him. i think i should get suspended or somethign for that. im sorry


----------



## Empra!15

*Re: In-Depth Analyst Preview*



The Rebirth said:


> i didnt make the analyst. empra did. and im sorry for copying from JBB, i just wanted this board to have more analyst. empra did it and big props to him. i think i should get suspended or somethign for that. im sorry


I dont think you should be suspended. We Laker fans are all hyped up and I understand you wanted this board to have more analyst.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: In-Depth Analyst Preview*

Herey herey, court in order.

Rebirth has been punished 3 games without being allowed to yell "Go Kobe"

I hope he in time, learns from his mistakes.


----------



## Empra!15

*Re: In-Depth Analyst Preview*



SunsFan57 said:


> Herey herey, court in order.
> 
> Rebirth has been punished 3 games without being allowed to yell "Go Kobe"
> 
> I hope he in time, learns from his mistakes.



Your honor, we cannot afford to lose anymore Kobe support. Isnt there anything else you can do.


----------



## The Rebirth

*Re: In-Depth Analyst Preview*



SunsFan57 said:


> Herey herey, court in order.
> 
> Rebirth has been punished 3 games without being allowed to yell "Go Kobe"
> 
> I hope he in time, learns from his mistakes.


ok. no prob. lol


----------



## spiraling

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

You can always yell out GO MAMBA!!!!


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

SLAM and SI.com writer Lang Whitaker has the Lake Show getting swept...hater...


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

*Lakers' Parker fuels Suns with talk of victory*

Leave it to one of the Lakers' babes, 24-year-old Smush Parker, to have a guarantee tumble out of his mouth.

"The Lakers will beat Phoenix," Parker said Saturday of the first-round series between the seventh-seeded Lakers and second-seeded Suns.

Parker never has played an NBA playoff game. His official bio lists his favorite player "growing up" to be Kevin Garnett. Yet one day after coach Phil Jackson said of his young players, "We're not at all doubting ourselves," Parker took it further.

"There's definitely going to be an upset," Parker said.

http://www.contracostatimes.com/mld/cctimes/news/local/states/california/14410371.htm

:curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Going to be fun to watch. I'm breaking out the BBQ, and getting ready for a party. Win or lose, we are all just happy the lakers are back in the post season again, even if it might only be for limited amount of time.


----------



## BBB

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Should be a good series. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## LamarButler

Kobes gonna have at least 40 today


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

OMG, this is not smart at all. We don't need to give them any motivation or start running our mouths when we haven't beaten them all three times they've had Nash this season.

_Lakers forward Lamar Odom offered similar confidence about breaking down Phoenix’s defense.

“You slow down and you’ll get whatever you want,” Odom said. “You can just kind of like walk the ball into the rim. They don’t have any 7-foot guys out there. A 6-7 guy is their best shot-blocker. If you just slow down and take your time, you can get what you want.”_ 

Don't count your chickens before they hatch Lamar!


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Sometimes I wonder who ESPN pays to write articles...In their Insider account preview, they list the coaching match-up as even. D'Antoni has been to the playoffs three times...PJ is one of the best coaches in league history. Huh?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

I wish our guys would not talk ****. We were just fine in the underdog role. Then we became the trendy upset pick.


----------



## Steez

Here we go!


----------



## Silk D

I love the confidence, now back it up. Smush especially, I think a multi-year deal is in order if he has a good series and does a decent job on nash.


----------



## thegza

Man, screw that. I love the confidence shown by Odom and Smush. Absolutely a good sign, imo.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

i like how they are playing aggresive...BUT S$TOP THE DAMN 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


****ING SONGS PIECES OF **** all they do is shoot 3s 


if it were not for their 3s the Lakers would be winning right noW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Wow, c'mon Kobe, Lamar, and Kwame..

HOW THE **** CAN YOU MISS SHOTS THAT ARE 2 FEET FROM THE BASKET...

Wow. Pathetic.

Oh well, the Lakers never really had a chance from the beginning. Suns offense is too much.


----------



## thegza

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Close enough for Kobe to take over the game. He'll get some touches in the second half.

12 points isn't bad. I like the way we are not giving up on Kwame and Odom on the endside. Should pay off eventually.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



upsanddowns said:


> Wow, c'mon Kobe, Lamar, and Kwame..
> 
> HOW THE **** CAN YOU MISS SHOTS THAT ARE 2 FEET FROM THE BASKET...
> 
> Wow. Pathetic.
> 
> Oh well, the Lakers never really had a chance from the beginning. Suns offense is too much.


Is this one of those "anti-jinx" deals? If not, you need to STFU.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Someone should put Steve Nash on his ***!! I'm not saying that we need to take a cheap shot, but dude is just floating through the lane making layups and dropping off assists like he's prancing in the park. A couple of hard fouls could make him a little less comfortable.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Suns are doing exactly what I thought they would.

Kobe's going to get doubled everytime he touches the ball. So, don't expect to much from him.

He might get hot, but hes 2-7 from the floor as of now.


Suns would probable be up a little more if Thomas/Diaw hadn't gotten in foul trouble.


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

We've missed a lot of easy looks and Kobe has yet to get it going. I'm amazed we are only down 8.

We can pull it out though so let's see what happens in the 2nd half.


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



SunsFan57 said:


> Suns are doing exactly what I thought they would.
> 
> Kobe's going to get doubled everytime he touches the ball. *So, don't expect to much from him.*
> 
> He might get hot, but hes 2-7 from the floor as of now.


Kobe's been seeing doubles every time he's touched the ball this entire season. 2-7 for a half is not a regular Kobe performance so I'd be shocked if he continues to play like this.


----------



## Silk D

not a bad half. we make a couple bad plays, fall asleep a few times on defense, miss a few point blank shots, sasha's heave didn't count, kobe's got 8 points...we're down by eight. could be (should be) a lot worse. very winable game, doubt kobe is as passive the 2nd half. keep it up luke and smush, pick it up Lamar.


----------



## Blink4

When did Kobe get scared of shooting the ball?


----------



## Jethro

Kwame with more points than Kobe. 

How ironic. lol


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

now is the time to strike, within 6!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

they should try to get the 4th foul on Marion


Lamar needs to get it going...their gameplan might be to get everyone involved?


----------



## BallStateCards

Kobe's not needing to score right now anyway, the team is scoring rather efficiently. However, with Bell sitting for a while, I'd imagine that Kobe is about to heat up. I'm realtively confident in the Lake show, they have a few Suns key players in foul trouble.


----------



## tp2386

The reason why kobe has only taken 7 shots is because he is sticking to the game plan.


----------



## Steez

wtf, Lakers first team since 76 Pistons to win last 5 games by 10+ points??


----------



## Ghiman

Wow! all the starters in double figures...well balanced 3rd quarter


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

damn Luke is playing niiiiiice !


man, they keep getting withing 5, but everytime they get closer, the Suns just come back and 

score on the damn other end :curse: :curse: :curse: 


as long as they dont make any 3s!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Tied in the 4th quarter!!! Its a whole new ball game now gentlemen and it seems that the lakers got some momentum on their side!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

DAMN Lakers got the momentum they gotta take this now 


DAMNIT why didnt Sasha pass it right when he got the ball to Luke ????



:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Do or die right here! I'm very impressed with the young guys stepping up. Imagine if some of the point-blank range shots had gone in. And does anyone else enjoy watching Phil stand up for half of the game? :laugh: ..


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

LUUUUKE!
He's leading the team in attempts (14) and points (17).

Great 3rd quarter and despite Kobe not scoring, he's playing well (setting up others).


----------



## The MAMBA

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Once Kobe goes off...it's over.


----------



## laker girl

C'mon Kobe. We'd be winning if Kobe had more points. 4rth quarter. I'm getting nervous.


----------



## Blink4

Sasha strokes it. Nash back in


----------



## Ghiman

Ahhhh ****...Nash is back in the lineup...


----------



## The MAMBA

This is the least Kobe has been aggressive, ALL SEASON. Why?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

im guessing the "plan" for the Lakers is to pound it inside and have the "role players"


win the game for you.....and if they play well it might happen....

Kwame is back in....HE HAS TO CATCH THE DAMN BALL, AND FINISH STRONG AT THE HOOP!!!!!!!!!


:curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The MAMBA said:


> This is the least Kobe has been aggressive, ALL SEASON. Why?


 He is force feeding the ball to Odom. This is the way you treat young players. Make them take shots all game, so when you decide to go off in the force, they will all be inclined to help you out. How about the defense since the 2nd quarter. WOW!


----------



## BallStateCards

Kobe is having a decent game. He's not scoring, but the Lakers are in this solely because of his and Luke's play. The Suns keep focusing too much on him, and the other Lakers are taking advantage. That said, I think Kobe is going to try to take control in the next couple of minutes...


----------



## madskillz1_99

The MAMBA said:


> This is the least Kobe has been aggressive, ALL SEASON. Why?


And we are playing great! shhhh!!! Don't question it.


----------



## Ghiman

The MAMBA said:


> This is the least Kobe has been aggressive, ALL SEASON. Why?


I think Kobe is trusting his teammates and has the confidence on 'em now


----------



## laker girl

We need to stop shooting 3's. Only down by 2.


----------



## madskillz1_99

%#*^*#ing Nash!! Someone needs to hammer him.


----------



## Blink4

ahaha who saw Kareems jacket?


----------



## laker girl

madskillz1_99 said:


> %#*^*#ing Nash!! Someone needs to hammer him.


Yes, I agree. We need to make our free-throws too. Missed to many of em.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Blink4 said:


> ahaha who saw Kareems jacket?


P.I.M.P.!!

lol

Back to the game.... If Kobe catches fire we can take this..... He's gotten tapped on his last 3 attempts.


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Please Kobe Stop Shooting.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



upsanddowns said:


> Please Kobe Stop Shooting.


<strike>Don't be an idiot.</strike>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Kobe is taking a good shots, they just aren't falling. What I don't want to see is Kobe taking the ball down the court and driving the lane without making one pass. Take advantage of the double teams, and make the pass. But he would be silly not to take advantage of Barbosa and Diaw guarding him.


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Yeah, don't be an idiot. 

Kobe is freakin' shooting 5 - 16 from the field.

THAT IS 31%

Kobe needs to keep getting Luke, Kwame, Odom, Smush involved.

THAT IS WHY WE WERE LEADING.

Kobe started chucking...

Look where we are... 6 point deficit.

<strike>YOU ARE THE IDIOT.</strike>


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

I hate Tim Thomas.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



upsanddowns said:


> Yeah, don't be an idiot.
> 
> Kobe is freakin' shooting 5 - 16 from the field.
> 
> THAT IS 31%
> 
> Kobe needs to keep getting Luke, Kwame, Odom, Smush involved.
> 
> THAT IS WHY WE WERE LEADING.
> 
> Kobe started chucking...
> 
> Look where we are... 6 point deficit.
> 
> YOU ARE THE IDIOT.


Kobe is not chucking. Get real.

Anyways......


----------



## Unique

Thomas....You are now on my Von wafer elbow list.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

TIM THOMAS shooting 100%???? hahahhahahaahhahahahah
h :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


hahahahahah


stupid *** Suns and their 3s....daggers right now...


the funny thing about them EVERYONE SHOOTS 3s hahahahaha

 ****ing *******s


----------



## Blink4

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



upsanddowns said:


> Yeah, don't be an idiot.
> 
> Kobe is freakin' shooting 5 - 16 from the field.
> 
> THAT IS 31%
> 
> Kobe needs to keep getting Luke, Kwame, Odom, Smush involved.
> 
> THAT IS WHY WE WERE LEADING.
> 
> Kobe started chucking...
> 
> Look where we are... 6 point deficit.
> 
> YOU ARE THE IDIOT.


Well the reason we won all year was becasue of Kobe getting hot down the stretch. We might as well let him see if he can get hot, considering that he is the best ****ing player in the league. WE cant count on Kwame, Luke, and Odom to win us the ****ing game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Kobe STOP SHOOTING , TAKE IT TO THE HOOP...their that sounds better....haha


his missed shots just increased the Suns lead....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



upsanddowns said:


> Yeah, don't be an idiot.
> 
> Kobe is freakin' shooting 5 - 16 from the field.
> 
> THAT IS 31%
> 
> Kobe needs to keep getting Luke, Kwame, Odom, Smush involved.
> 
> THAT IS WHY WE WERE LEADING.
> 
> Kobe started chucking...
> 
> Look where we are... 6 point deficit.
> 
> YOU ARE THE IDIOT.


 Look, I'm the first to get on Kobe's case when he starts chucking bad shots. But he is getting open looks. His talent is scoring. Yes, he has shot at a low percentage, but that does not mean quit taking shots together. When he starts throwing up wild threes and jumpers over double teams, then I will join your criticism.


----------



## Silk D

barbosa's foot was on the line...i hope they check that


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Argghh... We are incapable of making the open three point shot.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

dagger....its over......


27 points off of 3s, the SUNS ARE IN FUKING LOVE WITH THE 3


if the Lakers dont figure out how to stop the 3, this series could be over soon......


----------



## Silk D

dam, smush misses, nash hits, 6 point game


----------



## Silk D

Luke walton is TIRED


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

That 3 was a dagger....

I'll say it again, someone needs to commit a hard foul on Steve Nash when he is floating through the lane skipping along....


----------



## upsanddowns

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Chuckings = Loss


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

WTF!?!? That was a foul on Kobe. wow.


----------



## Blink4

Thats ****ing bull**** you have to mke a mother****ing call. Bull****ing****


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe gets slapped in the face and no foul is called. **** you refs.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



upsanddowns said:


> Chuckings = Loss


Dude, seriously. STFU. You're coming in here making yourself look stupid.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

ahhh that sucks...>STUPID *** REFS getting influenced cuz the Suns are at home


THEY ALMOST CUT KOBES HEAD OFF ****


****ing foul


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

How the **** did they miss that call on kobe....it was clear as day...****!


----------



## Unique

Thats the worst reffing ever, Kobe got hit in the face! WTF!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



upsanddowns said:


> Chuckings = Loss


 Please explain to me how he was chucking shots. Kobe was ****ing open. He misses them, so automatically its chucking. Just shutup.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

stupid *** refs ****ing *******s **** ARE THE ****ING BLIND???


yeah someone needs to ****ing knock down Nash HARD when he skips the paint i agree with that ****


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Smush misses more open threes than Sasha. He still played an excellent game though. We'll be back for game 2. Hopefully Kobe ices down the huge knot on his head.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

watching allllllllllllllllllllllllllll this game FOR ****ING NOTHING eh, i think the Clippers can handle the 

Suns..haha..its funny the suns dont miss from the line Nash hasnt missed hahaha


man start Sasha over Smush, they both sucks, but atleast Sasha makes a shot once in a blue 


moon .....****ing stupid *** no call 


the Lakers better win game 2, this was a nice strategy today/.....but its gonna depend on 

whether the team can step up again ..and Kobe actually needs to score next game

**** THE SUNS


----------



## Silk D

man, tough loss. reasons why we lost this game.

1) slow start. we defended them pretty well in the last three quarters, but let them get out in front early.

2) stupid early fouls lead to early penalty. thank sasha, deaven, and lamar for some very stupid fouls early in the forth.

3) kobe was human.


----------



## Steez

That was a good game for the Lakers.
Suns gave ustheir all and it was a close game with Kobe off.

Its a 7 game series guys... its all good


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Looks like it'll be a tough loss. Wow. I forgot how tough it is to watch playoff losses.....

BUT, it is a 7 game series. Our goal was to try to steal one of these first two if possible. And after the first quarter we were great. We'll be ready for next time, and if we can get anything close to what we got from our role players today, combined with the 40points minimum that Kobe will undoubtedly bring to the table, we'll have a good shot.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



upsanddowns said:


> Chuckings = Loss


Are you a Lakers fan? You haven't made any good points this whole thread. You keep criticizing the Lakers. Lakers played a well game. If there was better refs, and if that 3 did count by sasha to end the quarter, this could be a whole different game.

Lakers were not chucking shots... I don't see how you can say they were.

I'm very pleased the way the Lakers played this game. Everyone played well, besides a few shots that didn't fall in for Bryant. Odom played outstanding.

Lakers will have alot of confidence going into game 2, the way everyone played.


----------



## Silk D

smush and luke played as well as we can hope for. Lamar came on late, and kwame did what was asked. That shows how dependent we are on kobe. if he doesn't have a great game, we are NOT going to win. 

I think upsanddowns is secretly charles barkley


----------



## laker girl

Well we all knew Lakers would loose at least one game guess this is the one. We have a really good chance because *when* Kobe gets hot the next game and all our players continue to play like this we can beat 'em. Need to make our free-throws that's for sure. Damn Nash. Hate him!!!

Yes, I see some people here are turning on our Lakers quickly. Shouldn't happen. I live in MN and the fans here turn on the Vikes and Wolves with a quickness. They are horrible here. No wonder Culpepper, Moss and KG want out. It makes me sick!! We are still very much in it so lets not trash Kobe and company please.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

I'm encouraged by the opener. You have to think that some time or another, that launching blindfolded threes will stop working. Who knows though.


----------



## The MAMBA

Ghiman said:


> I think Kobe is trusting his teammates and has the confidence on 'em now


That obviously, doesn't work.


----------



## DaBruins

i doubt the rest of our team will play a game this well all series long. We needed to steal THIS game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

nice showing by the Lakers...its nice to see the rest of the guys step up.....if Kobe would have 

had his normal type game, the Suns would have lost by 20 


Is their a way the Lakers can stop the damn 3??? the Suns only made 9 but still...thats 27 points...


maybe play good perimeter D to even prevent them from shooting so many <font color="red">*edit*</font> 3s :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Damn i think if they stick to the same game plan, and Kobe actually makes some shots....

and guys like Luke played as good as they did today *smush needs to step it the **** up and make

some open [email protected]!!!!!!!* then Lakers take game 2, they have to take that home court away!!!

and i doubt TIM THOMAS will shoot 100% again hahahah :laugh: 


:curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



DaBruins said:


> i doubt the rest of our team will play a game this well all series long. We needed to steal THIS game.




well the biggest one was Luke, he may be able to keep it up...Lamar might step it up even more...


they have to steal game 2


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm encouraged by the opener.


Same here. These guys showed a lot of heart, especially Odom and Walton.

I'm proud of the way they fought back into this one but in the 4th Thomas, Barbosa, and Nash killed us with timely 3's.


----------



## HKF

Winnable game that needed to be got. You can't give away winnable games.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm encouraged by the opener. You have to think that some time or another, that launching blindfolded threes will stop working. Who knows though.


that's just it, you would assume they would get cold, or tired, or something, but they don't. we defended them well in the last 3 quarters. I am not terrified of tim thomas and raja bell shooting threes.


----------



## The MAMBA

DaBruins said:


> i doubt the rest of our team will play a game this well all series long. We needed to steal THIS game.


Seriously, that's the point. That's about as good as they are going to get. Just let Kobe do his thing, and win it for you.


----------



## Se7eN SR

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



 mang said:


> Same here. These guys showed a lot of heart, especially Odom and Walton.
> 
> I'm proud of the way they fought back into this one but in the 4th Thomas, Barbosa, and Nash killed us with timely 3's.



Thomas had the game of his pathetic loser life and he will NOT continue that type of play at all. NO way but the thing then is will our players come into play just like they did today but with Kobe having his normal game and w/out thomas's game.


----------



## Silk D

:jawdrop: charles barkley complimenting the lakers effort. bad breaks and a couple shots away from a win. 

left out kobe though :biggrin:


----------



## big furb

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



The MAMBA said:


> Seriously, that's the point. That's about as good as they are going to get. Just let Kobe do his thing, and win it for you.


So Mamba, what are your thoughts on the play of Bean Bryant? Would you say Kobe played like a <font color="red">*edit*</font> today/ (that is the term you like to use right)


----------



## TwiBlueG35

A four point switch on the missed call for Bryant. Bad officiating again. After watching today's game, I am more confident about the rest of the series. Lakers have hope to advance to the second round.


----------



## compsciguy78

The MAMBA said:


> Seriously, that's the point. That's about as good as they are going to get. Just let Kobe do his thing, and win it for you.


The team played good and just couldn't get the stops they needed. Its hard to get the stops against an offense where everyone is a weapon. 


I predict every game in the series will be within 10 points or less. 

Kobe played pretty good, but he goofed on that drive when the Lakers were down by 4. If he would have converted it the Lakers would have been down by 2 with a minute left. Instead he drove to deep and was out of position for the layup. That was a huge play and huge screw up. Otherwise everyone played pretty good. Even though Kobe didn't score as much as he usually does, he played an overall smart game. The Lakers could have won this game but they couldn't get the stops down the stretch. It will be interesting to see how PJ adjusts.


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



compsciguy78 said:


> Kobe played pretty good, but he goofed on that drive when the Lakers were down by 4. If he would have converted it the Lakers would have been down by 2 with a minute left. Instead he drove to deep and was out of position for the layup. That was a huge play and huge screw up. Otherwise everyone played pretty good. *Even though Kobe didn't score as much as he usually does, he played an overall smart game.* The Lakers could have won this game but they couldn't get the stops down the stretch. It will be interesting to see how PJ adjusts.


I agree completely. His shots were not falling but he showed trust in his teammates and this will help the growth of the team.
Good to see you're giving Kobe props.


----------



## The MAMBA

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



big furb said:


> So Mamba, what are your thoughts on the play of Bean Bryant? Would you say Kobe played like a <font color="red">edit</font> today/ (that is the term you like to use right)


No, Kobe came out to obviously follow a game plan and play a certain way the entire game. And the Lakers weren't supposed to win their game ala the Nets. The Lakers were in it all the way until the end. Kobe was facilitator today, when we see the normal Kobe things will be different. VC played like a <font color="red">*edit*</font>, where as Kobe was passive aggressive. Going through his teammates, which obviously won't work with the surrounding talent.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm encouraged by the opener. You have to think that some time or another, that launching blindfolded threes will stop working. Who knows though.


That's how I feel..

It sucks losing but I thought they played awesome team ball.. still though we need Kobe to score more than 22 a game.. Not overly impressed, but I'm encouraged after seeing this a little more.


----------



## Unique

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

This team did extremely well for being such a young team, Lamar battled and i do mean battled for every point and rebound he got. Lamar lead the team (as did Luke) Kobe...Kobe will never make people happy, he got everyone involved yes he should of tried to get involved himself but im happy with what i've seen. This is going to be a fun series.


----------



## big furb

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



The MAMBA said:


> No, Kobe came out to obviously follow a game plan and play a certain way the entire game. And the Lakers weren't supposed to win their game ala the Nets. The Lakers were in it all the way until the end. Kobe was facilitator today, when we see the normal Kobe things will be different. VC played like a ***, where as Kobe was passive aggressive. Going through his teammates, which obviously won't work with the surrounding talent.


Passive aggresive huh? Sounds like a PC term for ****, but whatever. In the end both guys are down 0-1, but with 31/13/6 (14 coming in the 4th) vince certainly did more to help his team. And relax laker fans, i'm just calling mamba out for his hypocrisy and his trolling other boards. I actually think the lakers as a whole played a good game, excluding their poor defensive effort and kobe's **** performance :biggrin:

<font color="red">Stop the mask cursing... 

-BH</font>


----------



## HKF

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Well, it's not like the Lakers were playing the Pacers. They played a much better team.


----------



## sac23kings

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Eternal said:


> Are you a Lakers fan? You haven't made any good points this whole thread. You keep criticizing the Lakers. Lakers played a well game. If there was better refs, *and if that 3 did count by sasha to end the quarter, this could be a whole different game.*
> Lakers were not chucking shots... I don't see how you can say they were.
> 
> I'm very pleased the way the Lakers played this game. Everyone played well, besides a few shots that didn't fall in for Bryant. Odom played outstanding.
> 
> Lakers will have alot of confidence going into game 2, the way everyone played.



well samaki walkers 3 at the halftime buzzer of the kings/lakers game 4 playoff game in 02 shouldnt have counted either... but there wasnt end-of-quarter replays that year... and it was still in sashas hand so why even argue it? we all saw the replay, what are u talking about?


----------



## The MAMBA

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Kobe played better than VC, lol. Ask any knowledgeable basketball fan.


----------



## Se7eN SR

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



TwiBlueG35 said:


> A four point switch on the missed call for Bryant. Bad officiating again. After watching today's game, I am more confident about the rest of the series. Lakers have hope to advance to the second round.



well the good thing is that we have 3 days off before our next game. usually when we play a good game whit a lot of herat and energy we get blown out the next game. If we can play the way we did and hopefully Mihm comes into affect so he can add some Presence in the Key on D that woudl help us out a lot and we can win this thing. I KNOW ITS A LONG SHOT BUT CHECK IT OUT...we beat Dall 3 of the four i believe and if we win this round, move on to play Den or LAC which are both within our ability to win and go into RD 3 via Dallas, we couldn't ask for anything else and a better route for us but its just a LONG shot and i thnk if its against a DET team we'll get smuthered


----------



## big furb

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



The MAMBA said:


> Kobe played better than VC, lol. Ask any knowledgeable basketball fan.


lol, no he didn't


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

lol who lol cares lol.. damn lol.. lol go lol to lol the lol nba lol forum lol to lol start lol a lol thread lol.. lol.. lol... lol..

Back to the topic...


----------



## big furb

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

lol but I do so lol love calling people like lol Mamba out on their hyocrisy lol. But you're right, I apologise for this. Just trying to show how irritating posts like this are. Mamba, keep your juvenile, hypocritical comments over here on your board from now on, a'ight?


----------



## Eternal

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



sac23kings said:


> well samaki walkers 3 at the halftime buzzer of the kings/lakers game 4 playoff game in 02 shouldnt have counted either... but there wasnt end-of-quarter replays that year... and it was still in sashas hand so why even argue it? we all saw the replay, what are u talking about?


Did I ever say it SHOULD have counted? No... I said IF it did. 

Where was I arguing it should have gone in?

Please read before quoting me.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



madskillz1_99 said:


> <strike>Don't be an idiot.</strike>


You were right.. Kobe really turned it on in the last parts of the game..


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

This loss could have been worse. Kobe played bad, and yet in the end we still had a chance to come back and win. If kobe goes back to normal by game 2, we should make it a little more competitive in the final few minutes...

But the one thing that sickens me.. was the stupid three pointers by the Lakers in the 4th... Mainly the ones when we were down by 2 or 3 points, and we jacked up so many bad ones, when we should have been feeding Lamar or Kawme the ball in the post which was starting to work.


----------



## LJD

This was a tough game to see us lose. I was so excited when we were coming back throughout the 3rd and some of the 4th.

I think we honestly have a pretty good chance at winning this series. We've shown that we can play at their level on their home floor. If Kobe can get his stroke back for the next game and most of our starters can step up like they did today, I wouldn't be surprised if we stole homecourt.

I'd be shocked if this series didn't go atleast 6, probably 7.


----------



## Hibachi!

I think the Lakers were playing well collectively in the second half, but then I noticed that all of a sudden it became "stand around and watch Kobe" time... Not to say that it's a Kobe's fault, but the others got much less aggressive later in the fourth. You can do that when Kobe is on, but he obviously wasn't...


----------



## nguyen_milan

arr losing sucks.. prepare for next game


----------



## KobeIsOverrated

LJD said:


> I'd be shocked if this series didn't go atleast 6, probably 7.


I'd be surprised if this series went past 4


----------



## Jethro

KobeIsOverrated said:


> I'd be surprised if this series went past 4


Why do you hate the Lakers so much?


----------



## TwiBlueG35

KobeIsOverrated said:


> I'd be surprised if this series went past 4


I gurantee you that you would be surprised.


----------



## Cap

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Jethro said:


> Why do you hate the Lakers so much?


Formerly banned member, don't stress.


----------



## Unique

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Wonder what Phil is going to say in practice....


----------



## Kneejoh

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Unique said:


> Wonder what Phil is going to say in practice....


 Probably something along the lines of, " They can't stop us on offense but we can stop them, we just have to be patient and execute, look to post up on every possesion, look to run sometimes, don't slow the pace down too much. Overall we played great, they got a little lucky with some calls near the end, and if we hit some more of our free throws and its a one or two point game at the end there. Of course, Tim's not gonna have another game like that, he was feeling it and they rode him, but we still have to put all our effort into closing out their three point shooters and having help defenders come to help when we get beat. The most important thing is that we have to put the effort into this strategy the whole game and not let up at any point, we got one more attempt at them on Wednesday, lets steal the home court advantage from them and head back home.


----------



## Ych

To be honest, I was very proud of how the Lakers played today.

Everyone played great, except that Kobe wasn't god today.
But seriously, Lakers got to make their free throws. 

If they actually called the foul on Kobe at the end, I think this would have been a very different ball game. From the looks of this, the Suns don't really have any answers for our inside. We actually stepped up and stop the Suns offense.

If we work with this startegy going into next game (going into the inside + Kobe not been like today), we can take this no problem.


----------



## Seuss

Ych said:


> To be honest, I was very proud of how the Lakers played today.
> 
> Everyone played great, except that Kobe wasn't god today.
> But seriously, Lakers got to make their free throws.
> 
> If they actually called the foul on Kobe at the end, I think this would have been a very different ball game. From the looks of this, the Suns don't really have any answers for our inside. We actually stepped up and *stop the Suns offense.*
> 
> If we work with this startegy going into next game (going into the inside + Kobe not been like today), we can take this no problem.



Suns were 1 point off their season-high scoring average.


----------



## Ych

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns were 1 point off their season-high scoring average.


True, but the defence only stepped up after the 1st quarter.
We let them blow away in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Shady*

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



LamarButler said:


> Kobes gonna have at least 40 today


Good call...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

I mean, this game wasn't as awful officiating..

but the man had a bump on his forehead after a no-call. I just don't see how they can just let people get away with foulng kobe everytime. He never gets sent to the line anymore.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Teezy said:


> I mean, this game wasn't as awful officiating..
> 
> but the man had a bump on his forehead after a no-call. I just don't see how they can just let people get away with foulng kobe everytime. He never gets sent to the line anymore.



I might of missed it. But from the replay it looked like Thomas barley scrapped Kobe's hand.

And theres no way any of the refs could call it since one was behind Thomas, one had Kobe infront of him and the other had 3 players infront of him.


----------



## Unique

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



SunsFan57 said:


> I might of missed it. But from the replay it looked like Thomas barley scrapped *Kobe's hand*.
> 
> And theres no way any of the refs could call it since one was behind Thomas, one had Kobe infront of him and the other had 3 players infront of him.


Kobe's hand? Then you must of been watching a whole differnt replay. Im no doctor but im pretty sure you have to get hit in the head in order for there to be a bump on it.


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Unique said:


> Kobe's hand? Then you must of been watching a whole differnt replay. Im no doctor but im pretty sure you have to get hit in the head in order for there to be a bump on it.


Yup yup :curse:


----------



## Se7eN SR

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Unique said:


> Kobe's hand? Then you must of been watching a whole differnt replay. Im no doctor but im pretty sure you have to get hit in the head in order for there to be a bump on it.


correct AND i think the reason why they aren't giving him that many calls anymore is b/c he *****es a lot at teh refs and his T's so they are in a way just on his back you know


----------



## Mohamed_#8

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Damn, that was a tough loss for sure.

Observations;

a) We can DEFINITELY hang with the Suns, even if Kobe has an off day.

b) We need to start converting easy buckets and open looks, you can't shoot so poorly at this level.

c) Smush and Luke need to keep penetrating inside but become more efficient, the Suns suck at D.

d) Free-throws win Basketball matches. I can't believe we shot so poorly from the charity stripe, this simply has to change.

I am confident we can win Game 2 and then take control of the series back in Los Angeles.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Unique said:


> Kobe's hand? Then you must of been watching a whole differnt replay. Im no doctor but im pretty sure you have to get hit in the head in order for there to be a bump on it.


Funny that knott was on the wrong side of his head had he hit him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Amareca said:


> Funny that knott was on the wrong side of his head had he hit him.


 :rofl: :rofl:

No it wasn't. Why do you always make up stuff? I guess Gary Vitti glued a fake knot on his forehead. Kobe is so fake! I believe that we played very well defensively save the first quarter. Just give it a few games. Launching blinfolded threes cannot possibly work for four games out of seven in the playoffs. I still think we are going to win the series.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Amareca said:


> Funny that knott was on the wrong side of his head had he hit him.


Wow, why do we people say things that just aren't true? It's not like this is open to interpretation! Everyone saw it. lol.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> No it wasn't. Why do you always make up stuff? I guess Gary Vitti glued a fake knot on his forehead. Kobe is so fake! I believe that we played very well defensively save the first quarter. Just give it a few games. Launching blinfolded threes cannot possibly work for four games out of seven in the playoffs. I still think we are going to win the series.


Yes it was.

The knott was on the left side of Kobe's head. If Thomas had hit him it would have been on the right side obviously.

That's fact sry.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Amareca said:


> Funny that knott was on the wrong side of his head had he hit him.



Sad..... First of all.. I dont think it would have matter rather Kobe got fouled or not.. He wasn't making his open shots, and the Lakers had no chance of winning without him doing that... So the lack of call, really doesn't piss me off or bother me, as I think the game was in the suns pocket either way. So since Im not looking at it with anger, or purple and gold glasses, this is what I saw.

They showed a couple of replays, the first replay was behind Kobe and Thomas. It looked as if Kobe didn't even get touched. I know, because I was pissed off thinking at that moment he didnt even get touched and he tried to fake a foul, instead of trying to recover from stubbling.

Then they went to the above the rim replay.. You see the hand clearly come across the forhead.. The palm narrowly hitting the side of his head, where as the fingers which were stretched out nailing the left side of kobes forhead. Then kobe stutters, and thats the end of the play. 

If you listened to ABC when you watched the game.. They both clearly felt Kobe was fouled, and there was no call.

Does it matter? Not really. Game was going to probably end the same way anyay.


----------



## West44

First, Kobe got hit in the head - sun's know it, refs know it, tv commentators know it - how could this issue degenerate into an argument?

Second, damn good ball game and feel the Lakers should be encourage by:

1. Tightened up 'D' after first qtr - penetration was reduced (sometimes a good thing)
2. Suns had to shoot their 3's well to win
3. We played as a team with all starters in double figures
4. Phoenix is woefully weak inside and we will do a better job of exploiting this
5. Lamar is playing great and Kwame is much improved
6. Coach Phil is a master
7. Tim Thomas won't do that again (but E House, or someone else may)

Although still worried about:

1. Getting tired and not closing as fast on the 3 pt shooters in the 4th qtr
2. Phoenix knows how to win close games
3. Lots of turnovers trying to get Kwame to catch the ball
4. Whatever's going through Kobe's mind - He needs to spark Laker runs, demoralize the other team, and be a great and smart clutch player at the end of the game. Looking at playoff games 1's, Lebron is by far the mvp. Kobe doesn't seem to have his mojo right now. 
5. Phoenix is great at passing and shooting the rock 

It's going to be real tough but at least they're fun to root for - game 2 is sooo crucial.


----------



## TwiBlueG35

Look at all the results of the first games of the first round, Lakers are one of the better teams that had at least a close game. Only one road team won by two points. Then Denver lost by two points, then Lakers were the closest one to the victory, only five points. This is the third time I am saying it, Lakers could beat the Suns.


----------



## Blink4

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



Amareca said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> The knott was on the left side of Kobe's head. If Thomas had hit him it would have been on the right side obviously.
> 
> That's fact sry.


Main Entry: fact
Pronunciation: 'fakt
Function: noun
Etymology: Latin factum, from neuter of factus, past participle of facere
Date: 15th century
1 : a thing done: as a obsolete : FEAT b : CRIME <accessory after the fact> c archaic : ACTION
2 archaic : PERFORMANCE, DOING
3 : the quality of being actual : ACTUALITY <a question of fact hinges on evidence>
4 a : something that has actual existence <space exploration is now a fact> b : an actual occurrence <prove the fact of damage>
5 : a piece of information presented as having objective reality
- in fact : in truth


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*

Thomas: 'I definitely fouled him' 
Story Tools: 
Print Email Blog This 
Associated Press 
Posted: 41 minutes ago 



PHOENIX (AP) - Tim Thomas admits he got away with whacking Kobe Bryant in the head at a critical point in Game 1 of the first-round playoff series between the Phoenix Suns and Los Angeles Lakers.

"I definitely fouled him," Thomas said Monday. "I got away with one, but I didn't do it intentionally."

link 



Amareca said:


> Funny that knott was on the wrong side of his head had he hit him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Link 

Leandro Barbosa: "You can't touch [Kobe]. You touch his hand, it's a foul. You touch his back, it's a foul. If he runs you over, it's a foul on you."  :hurl:


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 1 (4/23) (7) Los Angeles Lakers vs (2) Phoenix S*



CubanLaker said:


> Thomas: 'I definitely fouled him'
> Story Tools:
> Print Email Blog This
> Associated Press
> Posted: 41 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> PHOENIX (AP) - Tim Thomas admits he got away with whacking Kobe Bryant in the head at a critical point in Game 1 of the first-round playoff series between the Phoenix Suns and Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> "I definitely fouled him," Thomas said Monday. "I got away with one, but I didn't do it intentionally."
> 
> link


Well there you have it.... 

Gotta give up the respect to Thomas for admitting it.


----------

